# Hiawatha On Fargo Craigslist



## OldRider (Jan 30, 2014)

This is exactly what I've been looking for but not quite at this price.I finally have my passport so I can get deals stateside near me without shipping, but not sure on values. Is he over the top on the Hiawatha price? What would you pay?
http://fargo.craigslist.org/bik/4253493288.html


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2014)

*Hiawatha*

I'd say it is overpriced by about $400. He has had it on CL off and on for quite some time, he may be open to offers.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 31, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I'd say it is overpriced by about $400. He has had it on CL off and on for quite some time, he may be open to offers.




Ditto. If he's had it on a long time he's probably gotten some lower offers but still probably thinks it's worth $800....

Darcie


----------



## OldRider (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Gordon and Darcy! I had an inkling that was about a 400 dollar bike.......it will sit for a long time at that price.


----------

